# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si mjekohet lija?

## Lelab

A keni degjuar per semundjen te quajtur "Li" ose "Li dushku", shfaqet me shume te femijet nen moshen 10 vjec, por nese nuk e kalon si femije mund te shfaqet dhe kur je i rritur, nese ndonjeheri nga ju ka ndonje informacion ose ndonje experience ju lutem mund ti tregoni pasi do ishte shume me interes per mua
falemidnerit

----------


## MI CORAZON

" Lija e dhenve" me sa di une s'ka kurim. Mbaj mend qe s'duhej te lagesha se pastaj mund te mbetej shenje. Kaq di. Mbase hidhet puder...I guess.

----------


## alnosa

LINE E DUSHKUT NUK E DI 
PO PER LINE E DHENEVE E DHIVE DO TE THEM DISA GJERA ...

NUK DUHET TE LASH FYTYREN ME SAPUN PER 2 JAVE .
DUHET TE PERDORESH PUDER talk E KA EMRIN PER DY JAVE .
MOS I NGACMO PUCRRAT SE NUK KANE PER TU HEQUR GJITHE JETEN ..
KUJDES SE KETO TE JAPIN EDHE TEMPERATUR TE LARTE ...
MUNDOHU TE JESH LARG  PLUHURAVE APO AMBJENTEVE TE PISET ...

VETEM PUDRA ESHTE KURIM PER KETE SEMUNDJE .,ME SA DI UNE .


ME RESPEKT ALSONA ...

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> NUK DUHET TE LASH FYTYREN ME SAPUN PER 2 JAVE .


Gabim! 

Te lahet se ndryshe i zune infeksion...!

Varicela ( mos qofsha gabuar), njohur ndryshe lija pyllit ( lija dhenve) s'kemi lënë emër pa i vënë, që shfaqet me disa puçrra te vogla të kuqe që vijnë dhe shtohen e shtohen si kokrra gruri, mjekohet me nje lloj kremi rozë,emri nuk më kujtohet,(por sa ti thoni farmacisteve për varicelën, e dine vetë ata) që vendoset pikërisht mbi puçrrat dhe jo katranosur gjithandej, pas dushit, shoqëruar deri tre herë në ditë sipas sasisë së puçrrave të dala, dhe me Fenistil për fëmijët. 

Fenistil heq ndjesinë e të kruarit, ndërsa kremi ndihmon në mos përhapjen e puçrrave. 

Mos u shqetësoni. Nuk është ndonjë gjë pasojëlënëse nëse kontrollohet mirë. Është mirë që të kalohet fëmijë. I rritur është më shqetësuese. 

 Sa për tëmperaturën, zakonisht shfaqet në fazën e inkubimit, pak ditë para shfaqjes së puçrrave dhe mund të vazhdojë një ose dy ditë më pas. Puçrrat marrin pakëz ditë për tu hequr,por gjithçka shkon mirë përgjithësisht. 

Ne, sapo kaluam një epidemi varicele ne shtator ne kopesht. U bënë fëmijët si mollakuqe ca nga puçrrat, ca nga kremi, por asnjë nuk pati ndonjë pasojë shqetësuese. 

Kjo ishte përmbledhja ime. Për më profesionalisht le të flasin mjekët! 

Harrova....  
Nëse shfaqet lehtë fare ose pak, ka shanse të ripërsëritet më vonë përsëri. Prandaj e preferueshme është të kalohet një herë e mirë. Por, kjo nuk ëhstë në dorën tonë. Varet si e zë fëmijën. 

Edhe diçka...

Nëse fëmija ndjek ndonjë institucion kolektiv ( çerdhe, kopësht, shkollë) nuk ka kundërshti për dërgimin e fëmijës në to. Institucionet janë të detyruar ta pranojnë, sepse faza ngjitëse ka kaluar para shfaqjes së shenjave. Vetëm nëse gjëndja e fëmijës nuk është qëndrueshme dhe ai nuk i reziston dot qëndrueshmërisë në kolektivitet është e preferueshme të mbahet në shtëpi!  

Përshëndetje 

Elna! 

p.s Lija dushkut, nuk kisha degjuar ndonjehere. Nuk di ç'është.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Gabim! 
> 
> 
> p.s Lija dushkut, nuk kisha degjuar ndonjehere. Nuk di ç'është.


ka pas ne mendje dhi, dhen, pyll , gjethe,  prandaj ka thene dushk. 
Eshte ngaterruar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lelab

[QUOTE]


> Gabim! 
> 
> Te lahet se ndryshe i zune infeksion...!
> 
> Varicela ( mos qofsha gabuar), njohur ndryshe lija pyllit ( lija dhenve) s'kemi lënë emër pa i vënë, që shfaqet me disa puçrra te vogla të kuqe që vijnë dhe shtohen e shtohen si kokrra gruri, mjekohet me nje lloj kremi rozë,emri nuk më kujtohet,(por sa ti thoni farmacisteve për varicelën, e dine vetë ata) që vendoset pikërisht mbi puçrrat dhe jo katranosur gjithandej, pas dushit, shoqëruar deri tre herë në ditë sipas sasisë së puçrrave të dala, dhe me Fenistil për fëmijët


Shume faleminderit per informacionin, po pra quhet varicela, sepse ne shqip mua me thane qe quhet lija e dushkut, nejse ska rendesi se cfare emri i veme, pra eshte e njejte,
Pra ne rastin tim kjo eshte shfaqur ne adult, pra per femijet eshte me e lehte se sa per te rriturit, dhe mua me kishin thene qe te mos lagesh (apo mos te besh dush) pasi te mbeten shenja,
Por ketu ku jetoj ne Hollande me thane te njejten gje si ju, qe larja nuk ka probleme, pra e sigurt qe nuk mbeten njolla (shenja)  me pas???
Shume falemidnerit

----------


## Elna Durrësi

[QUOTE=Lelab]


> Shume faleminderit per informacionin, po pra quhet varicela, sepse ne shqip mua me thane qe quhet lija e dushkut, nejse ska rendesi se cfare emri i veme, pra eshte e njejte,
> Pra ne rastin tim kjo eshte shfaqur ne adult, pra per femijet eshte me e lehte se sa per te rriturit, dhe mua me kishin thene qe te mos lagesh (apo mos te besh dush) pasi te mbeten shenja,
> Por ketu ku jetoj ne Hollande me thane te njejten gje si ju, qe larja nuk ka probleme, pra e sigurt qe nuk mbeten njolla (shenja)  me pas???
> Shume falemidnerit



Njollat nuk mbeten nga dushi, por nga kruarja e puçrrave ose fërkimi i tyre pas dushit. 
E mira është që në farmaci të kërkosh një qetësues kundra kruajtjes për  adult dhe të evitosh fshirjen e trupit alla shqiptarshe me e rrjep. Thjesht tamponoje duke vendosur lehtas peshqirin mbi lëkurë për të mos irrituar puçrrat. 

Kurajo... se nuk është dhe aq lehtë varicela për të rritur, thjesht për faktin se fëmijën e habit disi me lojra e argëtime dhe i tërhiqet vëmendja nga puçrrat, por të rriturit pak zor, por dhe shumë dramtike nuk është. 

Me të lehta

Elna!

----------


## Lelab

> Njollat nuk mbeten nga dushi, por nga kruarja e puçrrave ose fërkimi i tyre pas dushit. 
> E mira është që në farmaci të kërkosh një qetësues kundra kruajtjes për  adult dhe të evitosh fshirjen e trupit alla shqiptarshe me e rrjep. Thjesht tamponoje duke vendosur lehtas peshqirin mbi lëkurë për të mos irrituar puçrrat. 
> 
> Kurajo... se nuk është dhe aq lehtë varicela për të rritur, thjesht për faktin se fëmijën e habit disi me lojra e argëtime dhe i tërhiqet vëmendja nga puçrrat, por të rriturit pak zor, por dhe shumë dramtike nuk është. 
> 
> Me të lehta
> 
> Elna!


JU falenderoj perzemersisht,  vertet me keni bere optimiste, pasi kisha merak se mos keto njolla mbeten gjithe jeten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miki_al2001

ka dhe nje emer tjeter .lija e derrave e quajn ne maqedoni.ne amerike i thone chickenpox.eshte semundje virale qe po e kalove krijon imunitet per gjith jeten .ka recidiva shuuume rralle ne persona me imunitet te dobesuar.
mjekimi eshte simptomatik pra paracetamol edhe nje solucion calamine qe me teper perdoret si antipruritik( kunder kruarjes).sic tha edhe elna me lart semundja perhaper me teper dy dite para se te shfaqen shenjat.

----------


## joniana

hej!Vajza ime e kaloi kete semunje para 2 majsh.Ne fillim i dolen 2 pucrame uje te cilat nuk i dhane temperature.te nesermen une e mjekova me nje krem dhe e laja vazhdimisht se ishte vere.Me pas temperatura i shkoi 38.5.Zgjati 2 jave dhe ju mbush krejt trupi.Mjekim nuk ka ,por nese ke te kruajtura behu vazhdimisht me puder me menol,qe e qeteson kruarjen.Mer fenistil osE INCIDAL.mOS E LAG .IME BIJE I NGELI SHENJE TE DYJA PUCRAT E PARA QE JA LAGA.KJO NGA PERVOJA.tI LAGI PO DESHE ,POR SD TA KESHILLOJA.te SHKUARA

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> hej!Vajza ime e kaloi kete semunje para 2 majsh.Ne fillim i dolen 2 pucrame uje te cilat nuk i dhane temperature.te nesermen une e mjekova me nje krem dhe e laja vazhdimisht se ishte vere.Me pas temperatura i shkoi 38.5.Zgjati 2 jave dhe ju mbush krejt trupi.Mjekim nuk ka ,por nese ke te kruajtura behu vazhdimisht me puder me menol,qe e qeteson kruarjen.Mer fenistil osE INCIDAL.mOS E LAG .IME BIJE I NGELI SHENJE TE DYJA PUCRAT E PARA QE JA LAGA.KJO NGA PERVOJA.tI LAGI PO DESHE ,POR SD TA KESHILLOJA.te SHKUARA


Nuk ndikon dushi ne lenien  e shenjave ... e them kete me plot bindje dhe prova te pervitshme nga puna ne kopesht. Ndryshe ne do kishim vetem femije te shenjëlënë nga varicela.

Ketu ku une jetoj e punoj eshte i keshillueshem vazhdimi i higjenes se trupit gjate semundjes! 

Gjithseicili ben si desheron...Per me teper vendos mjekesia. 

Pershendjetje 

Elna!

p.s! Gjithçka me lart mbeshtetej ne nje dush bazik, delikat dhe me shume perkujdesje ne zonat e irrituara nga puçrrat. Nese merrni rrjeten e ferkoni trupi me force sikur ferkonim tenxheret aso kohe  :buzeqeshje: , edhe ngelet shenje...

----------

